# Try a CBT group



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

Just a bit of advice that has helped me immensely. Here's a link to an admin post on CBT groups which I commented on also in the reply section.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...avioral-group-therapy-cbgt-84069/#post1412387


----------



## james25 (Jan 1, 2010)

Any ideas on how to find a group?


----------



## Jmoney (May 26, 2007)

James I just answered your other reply on the link that follows with a suggestion for finding and affordable group.

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...recent-break-up-36811/index2.html#post1414733

Good luck!


----------

